# Easter Camping



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We located in Southeast Michigan.
While sitting around in freezing temperature this weekend. The subject of Easter Camping came up. DW is looking for a place not too far away (300 to 400 miles)where it would be warm enough to bike and hike and just be outdoors during Easter week.
I was hoping some of our Outbacker friends might give us some recommendations for southern Indiana, southern Ohio or Kentucky.

What is the weather like in those areas in Mid April ?

Thank you all in advance !

Keith


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

With Easter being late this year, your chances of good weather improve. But we've had _snow_ on Easter before (as well as Opening Day for the Reds)







Obviously, though, that's the exception and not the rule. The weather here is unpredictable in early to mid April. You can get highs anywhere from the 40s to the 70s, and lows anywhere from upper 20s to low the 40s. Record high of 89







, record low of 18







.

Average Temps for Cincinnati Area

Also, I would expect it to be damp. You know what they say ... "April showers bring ..."

That being said, it's never stopped us from going.







OK ... maybe it's stopped my wife, but my son and I still go with friends even if DW doesn't go. This year, we're going to Rocky Fork State Park, about an hour east of Cincinnati. I think you'd do fine with any of the State Parks in southwest Ohio.

Good luck, and happy camping!

- Roger


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

McBeth said:


> We located in Southeast Michigan.
> While sitting around in freezing temperature this weekend. The subject of Easter Camping came up. DW is looking for a place not too far away (300 to 400 miles)where it would be warm enough to bike and hike and just be outdoors during Easter week.
> I was hoping some of our Outbacker friends might give us some recommendations for southern Indiana, southern Ohio or Kentucky.
> 
> ...


Cold and rain that is why we go south for Spring Break. Come on whats another 700 miles for the sunny beaches of Flordia. We live in Northern KY right across the river from Cincinnati,and we are going to TopSail Hill in Santa Rosa Beach FL for our sprin break mid April.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I love your idea to go a bit to where spring might be. I live in Minnesota and would like to consider Missouri. I don't have the time off to go to Florida. Just looking for a bit of spring a couple states away. Ideas?


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

DW says we need to park the TT and fly to the beaches of South Texas sunny " Port Aransas"
been to the Carolina's during spring break usually the weather still doesn't cooperate,
Went to Fla. last spring break weather was nice but couldn't move anywhere with all the
tourist and all the partying, out of control college kids, damm I wish I was still young! action We have a brand new 26 RKS still in the box, DW and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Try Brown County State Park. It's in Nashville, Indiana. Not too far from Bloomington, south west of Indianapolis. Great hiking and great shopping in Nashville.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

You might also want to check out Versailles State park. We had a mini-rally there last year and I thought it was very nice.

Versailles State Park


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback !

We will check out both Brown County and Versalles State Parks.

Keith


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Keith,

We went to Smokey Mtn NP & Gatlinburg TN last year for Easter break and had a great time. The weather was unusually warm (upper 70s, normal highs mid 60s) and not many people around.

It might be a little further than you were thinking, but just a thought.

Also, we drove through Norris Dam SP in northern TN and a couple state parks in northern KY that were very nice.

Have fun!

-Matt


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Keith, Let us know what you decide, maybe we'll have a little rally of sorts???


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Roger covered the weather issue very well. Hit or miss that time of year.. I would also throw in Clifty Falls State Park in Madison,IN as an option. Lots of hiking as long as the weather is good and the Falls should be running strong at that time of year. I like Versailles and Brown County too and plan on staying at both of those sometime this season.

I agree with 7th heaven.. Let us know where you decide to go and just maybe we can stop in.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Now hear this: Can we drum up some interest in an Easter weekend rally of sorts in the Midwest? It would need to be in the areas already mentioned by Keith, southern Indiana, southern Ohio, Kentucky and maybe Tennessee.

Let us know...


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

7heaven said:


> Now hear this: Can we drum up some interest in an Easter weekend rally of sorts in the Midwest? It would need to be in the areas already mentioned by Keith, southern Indiana, southern Ohio, Kentucky and maybe Tennessee.
> 
> Let us know...
> [snapback]86281[/snapback]​


Great idea. Our kids get off the week of April 3 and we are trying to plan our first camping trip in our new 28RSDS for that week. Any good ideas??


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

It appears that reservations before May 1st are not possible at Brown County, Clifty Falls or Versalles State Parks.









Cedar Creek Campground (Army Corp of Engineers) is supposed to be a nice one near Nashville. With small kids, not sure if we'd want to venture into town or not. Supposedly, sites 50-59 are the nicest.

Let's keep checking options.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

We're toying around with going to the Land Between the Lakes area. I don't know anything about the State Park campgrounds, but we saw that one is hosting a scrapbooking weekend - my DW's eyes opened wide at this one!!!

Here's the info - though we haven't committed to going yet.

Scrapbooking Weekend 
Western Lakes - HARDIN 
Kenlake State Resort 
542 Kenlake Road 
April 07, 2006 - April 09, 2006

A weekend full of scrapbooking inspiration, perfect for beginner, for intermediates and for experts! 
parks.ky.gov/resortparks/kl/index.htm 
[email protected] 
270 474-2211

Does anyone have any experience with this campground or others in the area?

Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm looking in the same area. This private park has super high ratings.

Prizer Point


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

7heaven said:


> I'm looking in the same area.Â This private park has super high ratings.
> 
> Prizer Point
> [snapback]86326[/snapback]​


I stayed at Prizer point about 9 years ago.
To this day, I still get a postcard from them every year.
Tis a nice campground, but alot of seasonals there ans everything geared toward the lake.
I would not stay there unless you plan on fishing or boating.
That said, I know the place has changed hands since I've been there and I had a good time when I was there.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Jim/Katrina, We're open to all suggestions, please....


----------

